# for schleifenanweisung



## motoric18 (21. Jul 2012)

hallo habe ein kleines Problem:
Finde im Netz dieses Beispiel leider nicht. UNd
zwar möchte ich mein wert um 2 erhöhen.

```
for(int i = 0; i<=20; i+2)
```


wieso ist i+2 den falsch????


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Jul 2012)

Probier`s mit 
	
	
	
	





```
i+=2
```


----------



## motoric18 (21. Jul 2012)

ja es geht
aber was sagt den das = den bitte aus ??


----------



## Xeonkryptos (21. Jul 2012)

Du weißt dem Wert i einen neuen Wert zu und zwar den neu errechneten Wert. Sonst führst eine Rechnung durch, die nirgends gespeichert wird.


----------



## Network (21. Jul 2012)

i += 2;
ist eine kürzere Schreibweise für:
i = i+2;

(Anscheinend soll es auch für den Compiler besser sein, aber es wird viel geredet )


----------



## Fab1 (21. Jul 2012)

Normalerweise wird die Variable ja immer um 1 erhöht. Also i++ was grundsätzlich ja nichts anderes ist wie i = i + 1. In deinem Fall dann halt i = i +2


----------



## motoric18 (21. Jul 2012)

danke


----------



## hüteüberhüte (22. Jul 2012)

In den ()-Klammern der for-Schleife steht Initialisierung, Bedingung und Anweisung. Z.B.: 
	
	
	
	





```
for (int i = 0, j = 9; i * j < i + j; i++, j += 2)
```
 (Hab mir jetzt über die Nutzen/Sinn/Zweck keine Gedanken gemacht^^)


----------

